# Missing Ferret (Hob) - Irchester - last seen 06/09/11



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

One of our ferrets got out of his home.

He has last seen day before yesterday. He is polecat colours and due to a medical condition he has a bald tail. He is very big for a normal ferret.

Please if anyone sees him please call 07581050417.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> One of our ferrets got out of his home.
> 
> He has last seen day before yesterday. He is polecat colours and due to a medical condition he has a bald tail. He is very big for a normal ferret.
> 
> Please if anyone sees him please call 07581050417.


i will keep an eye out. i hope you get him back soon.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hope you get the big guy back soon...


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you!

Im feeling very upset, and the OH is just distraught! He loves the ferret to pieces and it so upset by him not being there.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Im feeling very upset, and the OH is just distraught! He loves the ferret to pieces and it so upset by him not being there.


Three Shires Ferret Rescue - Main Homepage

have u called them ?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

With thanks to Three Shires Ferret Rescue he is now home Safe and sound and tucking in to some well deserved food!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> With thanks to Three Shires Ferret Rescue he is now home Safe and sound and tucking in to some well deserved food!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


excellent im so happy for you


----------

